# Bremse Schleift



## Syyron (31. Oktober 2019)

Moin ich habe gestern mein Insipred Bike zusammengebaut, nur schleift das Vorder und hinterrad extrem an der Bremse, ist dies Schlimm?

Muss ich die Bremse nachjustieren und ist das normal?

Bremse ist die Magura M7


----------



## Basti138 (31. Oktober 2019)

> nur schleift das Vorder und hinterrad extrem an der Bremse, ist dies Schlimm?


Wie darf ich mir das vorstellen? 

Falls du damit meinst, dass die Bremsen schleifen, musst du kucken, woran es liegt:

Bremssattel nicht exact ausgerichtet
Scheibenschlag
Laufräder nicht gerade eingebaut
Bremse "überfüllt" und dadurch zu geringes Lüftspiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syyron (31. Oktober 2019)

Ja die Schreibe schleift an den Bremsblöcken kann man diese ausrichten?

Das Bike ist komplett neu, also Überfüllt kann es ja eig schonmal nicht sein?


----------



## Basti138 (31. Oktober 2019)

Den Bremssattel kann man mittig ausrichten, der hat Langlöcher.

Scheibenschlag:
Die Scheibe kann man richten, wenn man weis, was man tut.
Du musst dich ganz langsam an den plastischen Bereich (dauerhafte Verformung) rantasten, das sind zehntel Milimeter.
Ich würde es jemanden machen lassen, erfahrungsgemäß ist der Schlag dann in die andere Richtung, den biegt man wieder zurück und dann ist es wie vorher, nur schlimmer. Um so mehr man dran rumbiegt, desto schwerer lässt sichs ausbügeln.


Überfüllen an sich ist gar nicht möglich, deswegen in Anführungszeichen.
Wenn man beim Befüllen nicht den passenden Bleed Block verwendet, oder etwas anderes, so dass die Beläge nicht ganz zurück waren, ist zu viel Flüssigkeit in der Bremse => Am Anfang ist das Lüftspiel zu klein => neigt eher zum schleifen. Wird dann besser, bis halt der Belag soweit abgefahren ist, bis die automatische Belagsnachstellung eingreift - dann bleibts konstant.
Ist nur mal theoretisch eine Möglichkleit.
Das passiert gerne bei der Montage ans Rad beim Kürzen der Leitung, wenn man zu faul ist die Beläge rauszunehmen und den Bleedblock einzusetzen.


----------



## Syyron (31. Oktober 2019)

O


Basti138 schrieb:


> Den Bremssattel kann man mittig ausrichten, der hat Langlöcher.
> 
> Scheibenschlag:
> Die Scheibe kann man richten, wenn man weis, was man tut.
> ...


Okay vielen dank, heißt beide schrauben beim bremssattel lösen die Bremse gedrückt halten und wieder anschrauben sehe ich das richtig?

Achso noch eine kleine sache, undzwar habe ich eine schraube bei der Bremshebel befästiung rundgedreht, ne idee wie man die wieder rausbekommt ohne das Gewinde zu beschädigen?


----------



## Epic-Treter (31. Oktober 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Wie darf ich mir das vorstellen?
> 
> Falls du damit meinst, dass die Bremsen schleifen, musst du kucken, woran es liegt:
> 
> ...



Hab was ergänzt


----------



## Syyron (31. Oktober 2019)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Hab was ergänzt


Ja ich habe am den Bremshebel Betätigt wo kein Rad drinen war, hätte ich das dies nicht machen sollen?

um die Bremse einzustellen muss ich die 2 Schrauben vom Sattel einfach nur ein wenig lösen dann die Jeweilige Bremse gedrückt halten und wieder Festschrauben sehe ich das Richtig?


----------



## Epic-Treter (31. Oktober 2019)

Syyron schrieb:


> Ja ich habe am den Bremshebel Betätigt wo kein Rad drinen war, hätte ich das dies nicht machen sollen?
> 
> um die Bremse einzustellen muss ich die 2 Schrauben vom Sattel einfach nur ein wenig lösen dann die Jeweilige Bremse gedrückt halten und wieder Festschrauben sehe ich das Richtig?


Ja 
Nein

Zuerst die Kolben wieder komplett reindrücken


----------



## josh_hennessy (31. Oktober 2019)

Nimm’s nicht übel, aber bring das Rad in nen Radladen und lass die einmal drüberschauen! Kostet nicht die Welt und du weißt dass alles in Ordnung ist. Wäre ja doof wenn am Anfang recht viel kaputt gemacht wird...


----------



## Syyron (31. Oktober 2019)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Ja
> Nein
> 
> Zuerst die Kolben wieder komplett reindrücken


Ich habe die Kolben wieder zurück geschoben, habe es auch versucht einzustellen habe beide schrauben lose gemacht und die Bremse Gedrückt nur leider schleift es immer noch sehr..

muss ich sie vielleicht von hand Justieren?


----------



## Basti138 (31. Oktober 2019)

> habe beide schrauben lose gemacht und die Bremse Gedrückt nur leider schleift es immer noch sehr..


Das funktioniert nur im science fiction Filmen



> muss ich sie vielleicht von hand Justieren?


Genau. Lampe oder weißes Blatt Papier dahinter halten und auf beiden Seiten den selben Lichtspalt herstellen.
Und pass mit PM Gewinden auf, sind die durch, hast du ein großes Problem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syyron (31. Oktober 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das funktioniert nur im science fiction Filmen
> 
> 
> Genau. Lampe oder weißes Blatt Papier dahinter halten und auf beiden Seiten den selben Lichtspalt herstellen.
> Und pass mit PM Gewinden auf, sind die durch, hast du ein großes Problem!


ALles klar, werde ich dann mal versuchen habe eben schonmal mit ner lampe reingeschaut, und zwischen der scheibe und der belägen ist sehr sehr wenig bis kaum platz mehr an den seiten müsste da nicht eig ein wenig mehr platz sein, es ist sehr schwer da die mitte zufinden

oder muss ich die beläge verschieben?


----------



## Deleted 504958 (31. Oktober 2019)

-


----------



## Basti138 (31. Oktober 2019)

Die Spreizfeder hat er keine, Magura hat Magnete.


----------



## Deleted 504958 (31. Oktober 2019)

-


----------



## Syyron (2. November 2019)

Also ich habe die Bremsblöcke ausgebaut die Runden dinger komplett reingedrückt aber sobald ich die bremse drücke kommen die wieder ein wenig raus und gehen nicht ganz zurück so das es schleift uan was kann das liegen?

Habe Irgendwo mal gelesen wenn man die Bremsblöcke beide komplett ausfährt das man so die Bremse kaputt machen kann stimmt das?

Ist die Bremse Überfüllt oder ist vielleicht Luft drine?


----------



## Deleted 512788 (3. November 2019)

daran das alles super neu ist? Beläge 100.1% und Scheibe auch?

Wie schlimm schleift es denn? Unfahrbar schlimm?

Also wenn alles korrekt montiert und ausgerichtet ist (geh in nen Laden, wenn Du unsicher bist):

... würde ich schauen wie sich die Bremse praktisch macht. Sie muss eh eingebremst werden. Also tu das und schaue obs besser wird / verschwindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic-Treter (3. November 2019)

Syyron schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Bremsblöcke ausgebaut die Runden dinger komplett reingedrückt aber sobald ich die bremse drücke kommen die wieder ein wenig raus und gehen nicht ganz zurück so das es schleift uan was kann das liegen?
> 
> Habe Irgendwo mal gelesen wenn man die Bremsblöcke beide komplett ausfährt das man so die Bremse kaputt machen kann stimmt das?
> 
> Ist die Bremse Überfüllt oder ist vielleicht Luft drine?



bring es zum Händler und lass es den machen


----------



## Syyron (3. November 2019)

Oor0ho6N schrieb:


> daran das alles super neu ist? Beläge 100.1% und Scheibe auch?
> 
> Wie schlimm schleift es denn? Unfahrbar schlimm?
> 
> ...


Es schleicht schon sehr, also das Rad dreht sich keine 5 Sekunden, würde halt gerne mal den Grund wissen an was es Liegen könnte überfüllt ist die Bremse schonmal nicht.. eig darf es doch nicht schleifen wenn die Bremse/beläge neu sind oder nicht?


----------



## Epic-Treter (3. November 2019)

Schau mal, was der Onkel im Video zu Montage und Ausrichtung erzählt:


----------



## Deleted 512788 (3. November 2019)

Syyron schrieb:


> Es schleicht schon sehr, also das Rad dreht sich keine 5 Sekunden, würde halt gerne mal den Grund wissen an was es Liegen könnte [...]



Den Grund wirst Du herausfinden müssen. Von was Du hier schreibst ists nicht zu erkennen. Kannst auch Fotos reinstellen ... dann vielleicht ...


----------



## Syyron (4. November 2019)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Schau mal, was der Onkel im Video zu Montage und Ausrichtung erzählt:





Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Schau mal, was der Onkel im Video zu Montage und Ausrichtung erzählt:


Leider haben wir das Alles gemacht.. es geht um die Kolben di hinter den Bremsbelägen liegen, wir können den Sattel nicht einstellen weil kaum Platz dazwischen ist dadurch das die Bremsbacken hinter den Belägen nicht wieder Ganz zurück gehen aber ich finde keine Lösung dazu weiß keiner an was es liegen könnte wieso die Bremsbacken sich nicht wieder nach ganz nach hinten einfahren?


----------



## Raymond12 (4. November 2019)

Du kaufst dir ein Fahrrad im vierstelligen Betrag und willst dann nicht zum örtlichen Zweiradmechaniker? Warum rufst du nicht den Kundenservice des Verkäufers an oder schreibst den mal an? Das Bike ist doch neu. Inspired Bikes kommen zumindest in Deutschland von spezialisierten Trialläden mit wirklich einem außerordentlich hilfsbereiten Service. Je mehr du rumfuddelst desto mehr verfuddelst du dir deine Garantie.


----------



## canis (20. April 2020)

Schau mal hier:


----------



## Grizzly71 (20. April 2020)

ich denke er hat nach 5 Monaten inzwischen eine Lösung gefunden


----------



## Canis59 (20. April 2020)

Da hast du wohl recht. Jedoch habe ich selbst gerade das gleiche Problem gehabt. Und da ich im Forum nichts fand, habe ich auf YouTube weitergesucht. Und anhand dieses Videos konnte ich das Problem in 15 Minuten lösen. Daher mein post.


----------



## Grizzly71 (20. April 2020)

Canis59 schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl recht. Jedoch habe ich selbst gerade das gleiche Problem gehabt. Und da ich im Forum nichts fand, habe ich auf YouTube weitergesucht. Und anhand dieses Videos konnte ich das Problem in 15 Minuten lösen. Daher mein post.


Ok....wenn es geklappt hat ist ja super.
Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

